# Delaware Medical Marijuana Act - SB17



## BigMike0601 (Jan 7, 2012)

http://www.mpp.org/states/delaware/sb-17-summary.html

I suffer from severe anxiety disorder. I've diagnosed myself and treat my condition accordingly. What steps should I take with my doctor to be eligible to receive medicine in 2013? I need suggestions to approach this with the highest possibility of success.

Where can I find a compassion center application form?


----------



## laced23z (Jan 7, 2012)

go see ur doc should b the first step lol you make it sound as if its dificult


----------



## BigMike0601 (Jan 7, 2012)

laced23z said:


> you make it sound as if its dificult


According to SB 17:
*"Qualifying Medical Conditions*: The qualifying conditions are: cancer; HIV/AIDS; decompensated cirrhosis; multiple sclerosis; amyotrophic lateral sclerosis (ALS); agitation of Alzheimer's disease; PTSD; or a medical condition that produces wasting syndrome, intractable nausea, seizures, severe and persistent muscle spasms, or severe debilitating pain that has not responded to other treatments for more than three months or for which other treatments produced serious side effects."

Do you see Anxiety in there somewhere? Southern Delaware is quite conservative. Doctors here are conservative as well and the passing of the bill was not well received by many in my county. The bill passed largely due to the high liberal population in the North. I can't just bring myself ask my doctor for a card, oh and did mention im an anxious person? I want to hear some suggestions from some folks who may not quite fit the ''Qualifying Medical Condition' stipulation in the bill on how they would approach this issue.


----------



## Tuxedotokerrr (Jan 8, 2012)

Before you go see the doc, smoke a big fat one. You should have no problem asking! Say exactly what you just told us. Hell maybe shed a tear or two

Sorry i cant give any info
-tux


----------



## delDANK (Jan 17, 2012)

i love to smoke


----------

